
Software executive exploits ATM loophole to steal $1M - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/software-exec-jailed-after-exploiting-atm-loophole-to-steal-1-million/
======
mikece
Sounds like a call-back to Office Space.... which also gives a clue as to what
type of prison he's headed to.

~~~
vernie
Does it? Is prison rape as much of an issue in China as it is in the US?

~~~
wil421
No but organ harvisting is. Here’s a story from today.[1]

[1][https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/feb/06/call-for-
ret...](https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/feb/06/call-for-retraction-
of-400-scientific-papers-amid-fears-organs-came-from-chinese-prisoners)

------
snazz
It seems awfully strange that the employer he stole from defended him and
believed his obvious lie. I wonder if there’s more to the story than what’s in
this article.

~~~
ggggtez
They probably wanted to avoid the bad press showing their security was really
flawed, and spin it as intentional testing.

However, society/police can decide they don't want criminals roaming free just
because it helps a company cover up their mistakes.

------
meuk
Ten and a half years... Some murderers get away with less.

~~~
syntaxing
Not a lawyer, but from a moral perspective, for most justice systems, the
punishment is determined after determining whether the person is guilty. On
top of that, the prison time for the crime is independent of other crimes
(usually). It is almost impossible to balance all the crimes to make it seem
fair. How do you even gauge that? Thief < Rapist < Murderer?! Each crime
should be taken for what it is rather than what it compares to.

~~~
brokenmachine
Thief < Rapist < Murderer seems pretty logical to me.

------
naikrovek
Kind of silly that he got a lengthy sentence after arguing that he was
"testing" the software, didn't spend any of the money, and returned it all
when asked.

~~~
ggggtez
Is this sarcasm? He had no intention of returning anything until he was
caught. The only thing he was testing was whether he could get away with it.

~~~
CyberDildonics
That seems extremely likely, but to get 10 1/2 years in prison?

~~~
grawprog
Don't fuck with banks or corporations. Who do you think laws are there to
protect? Average people??

Bahahahaha

~~~
joshstrange
Well... In this case the bank did try to protect him:

> Huaxia Bank asked Chinese authorities to drop the case once the money was
> returned, of which all of the proceeds were recovered. This request was not
> accepted as "legitimate" by law enforcement, and therefore Qin must serve
> his sentence.

Now they were probably doing it for selfish reasons but still.

~~~
grawprog
I don't think that invalidates what I said. I never said anything about the
bank's actions. Unless banks write laws now?

~~~
joshstrange
I'm really not trying to argue but I can't help but saying..

See: Lobbying?

